# Datenstruktur für einen rätselhaften Namen



## RezaScript (16. Jan 2021)

Hallo,

ich habe eine ziemlich bescheuerte Projektidee, die ich nur aus Neugier umsetzen möchte, um zu schauen, wie weit ich damit komme.

Ich entwickle eine Klasse, nenne diese "Mensch" und erzeuge daraus 7,77 Milliarden Objekte. Diese Klasse beinhaltet Methoden und Eigenschaften und jedes Objekt kann damit individualisiert werden.

Das Ziel ist es, dass mindestens eins dieser Objekte ausgibt, wer sie programmiert hat - also meinen Namen.
Jedes Objekt beinhaltet Neuronen. Das Objekt schätzt also 1000 Mal wer sie hätte programmieren können. Ist das erste Objekt durch, kommt das zweite dran usw. bis alle 7.77 Milliarden Objekte durch sind. Es geht also nicht darum, dass alle Objekte meinen Namen korrekt ausgeben, sondern es reicht auch, wenn es nur eins von ihnen schafft. Klar kann man das auch mit Brute-Force und ähnliches machen, das ist aber nicht das Ziel. Das erste Objekt wird wahrscheinlich sehr viele Fehler machen. Das zweite Objekt soll aus Fehlern vom ersten Objekt lernen und versuchen besser zu schätzen. Das dritte Objekt lernt vom zweiten usw.

Mich interessiert die Software-Entwicklung nicht, sondern viel mehr interessiert mich die Datenstruktur und ich habe keinen Plan mit welchen Daten ich die Objekte füttern sollte, damit sie schlussendlich zu meinem Namen kommen. Wichtig ist, dass mein Name nirgends in der Datenstruktur vorhanden ist. Ich möchte ihnen so viel Daten wie möglich zur Verfügung stellen, damit sie lernen, welche Daten für sie (auf der Suche nach meinen Namen) relevant sind und welche nicht. Sobald sie alle relevanten Daten gesammelt haben, erlaube ich ihnen das Internet zu nutzen. Hierbei geht es also um mehrere Algorithmen.

Auch wenn diese Idee absolut bescheuert klingt, würde es mich trotzdem interessieren, wie ihr mit der Datenstruktur vorgehen würdet.


----------



## temi (16. Jan 2021)

Deine KI könnte hier im Forum nachlesen, dann kann sie zumindest deinen Nickname nennen


----------



## temi (16. Jan 2021)

RezaScript hat gesagt.:


> ich habe keinen Plan mit welchen Daten ich die Objekte füttern sollte, damit sie schlussendlich zu meinem Namen kommen.


Ich habe keine Ahnung von KI, aber finde das ganz interessant.

Du könntest ihnen Namen übergeben, aber das läuft dann auf raten hinaus, was ja nicht dein Ziel ist. Also geht es eher darum, das die "Menschen" erkennen müssten, was überhaupt Namen sind. Dazu könnten sie einfach beliebige Texte (Literatur, Berichte, usw.)  erhalten, die auch Eigennamen enthalten. Allerdings muss es auch ein Feedback geben, ob das als Eigenname vermutete Wort korrekt war. Wenn allerdings jeder "Mensch" nur einmal dran kommt und sozusagen "sein" Wissen an den nächsten weitergibt, dann würde ich der Einfachheit halber mit einer einzige KI starten, die lernen soll, Eigennamen zu identifizieren. 

Nur so ein paar unbedarfte Gedanken.


----------



## thecain (16. Jan 2021)

Wie stellst du dir denn das vor?

Du musst dich in die Grundlagen von selbstlernenden Systemen einarbeiten usw... Dein Konzept existiert ja im moment noch gar nicht...


----------



## RezaScript (16. Jan 2021)

Also ich stelle es mir so vor: Alle Objekte sind unterschiedlich intelligent. D.h. 

Objekt 1 
glaubt, dass die Erde eine Scheibe ist.
glaubt, dass man Brot essen kann.
glaubt, dass seine Existenz programmiert wurde.

Objekt 2
glaubt, dass Wasser durchsichtig ist.
glaubt, dass eine Banane rund ist.
glaubt, dass seine Existenz gezaubert wurde.

Objekt 3
glaubt, dass Schnee blau ist.
glaubt, dass 5 + 5, 25 ergibt.
glaubt, dass seine Existenz programmiert wurde.

Die ersten zwei Punkten sind irrelevant, da sie sehr individuell sind. Beim dritten Punkt ist es zu erkennen, dass 2 von 3 Objekten dasselbe behaupten. Im Allgemeinen betrachtet ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit also höher, dass die Objekte programmiert wurden. Dann kommen wir zum nächsten Schritt, um herauszufinden wer sie programmiert hat:

Die reichste Frau der Welt startete ihre Ausbildung als Köchin.
Der Bankräuber von gestern ist 1.82m gross, 80kg schwer, hat blaue Augen und arbeitete zuletzt in einem Bauunternehmen in München.
Der Mann aus Berlin entwickelte im letzten Monat 3 WordPress-Plugins.
Die Objekte müssen also so viele Daten beinhalten, dass sie erkennen können, welche der drei Personen ein Programmierer sein könnte. Sobald das Rätsel gelöst ist, geht es zum nächsten Schritt usw. usw.

Das ist so meine Theorie wie ich vorgehen würde.


----------



## thecain (16. Jan 2021)

Aber warum sollte das Objekt überhaupt etwas "glauben". Das ist doch kein Vorghen... Du willst auf Feld 100 starten.


----------



## Meniskusschaden (16. Jan 2021)

RezaScript hat gesagt.:


> Beim dritten Punkt ist es zu erkennen, dass 2 von 3 Objekten dasselbe behaupten. Im Allgemeinen betrachtet ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit also höher, dass die Objekte programmiert wurden.


Na ja, häufig ist es ja so, dass viele Leute glauben wie es ist und deutlich weniger Leute wissen wie es ist. Dass die Erde keine Scheibe ist kam seinerzeit bestimmt auch für Viele ziemlich überraschend.
Erinnert mich irgendwie an die Geschichte zur Ermittlung der Nasenlänge des Kaisers von China, die Feynman in seinem Buch beschrieben hat (Sie belieben wohl zu scherzen). Niemand durfte den Kaiser sehen. Man wollte seine Nasenlänge wissen, befragte das gesamte Volk nach der Meinung, bildete daraus den Durchschnitt und glaubte nun, ein sehr präzises Ergebnis zu haben.


----------



## mrBrown (16. Jan 2021)

Das klingt eher nach etwas wie z.B. in Prolog: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prolog_(Programmiersprache)#Einsteins_Rätsel


----------



## mihe7 (16. Jan 2021)

Für mich hört sich das nach einem neuronalen Netz während der Trainingsphase an. Jede Epoche bildet dann einen solches Mensch-Objekt.


----------



## coffeebean (16. Jan 2021)

Ich bin zwar selbst eher noch Anfänger, aber ich glaub fast, dass das nicht möglich ist. Wenn überhaupt, müsstest du dich im unüberwachten lernen bewegen, beim überwachten lernen bräuchtest du Trainingsdaten, bei denen dein Name enthalten sein müsste. 
So viel ich weiß geht es beim unüberwachten lernen eher um das entdecken von Mustern und Gemeinsamkeiten. 
Ein neuronales Netz "probiert aus", was zum Erfolg führt. Aber da die geschilderten Eigenschaften keinerlei Bezug zu deinem Namen haben, kann man auch nicht darauf schließen.


----------



## mihe7 (16. Jan 2021)

Meniskusschaden hat gesagt.:


> Dass die Erde keine Scheibe ist kam seinerzeit bestimmt auch für Viele ziemlich überraschend.


Wieso seinerzeit?


----------

